# whats the best place to order a 3d rock background?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im looking to get a 3d rock style background for a standard 75G tank, what is the best place to order one online as far as quality and cost are concerned?

thanks for your time

Mike


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

These are nice but not cheap, however they are in Edmonton which is convenient. AquaTerra 3D Aquarium Backgrounds. Available at Gills N Fins in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

AquaTerra 3D Aquarium Backgrounds, Tanganyika, Malawi, Canyon Rock, Rainforest, Canada, Gills N Fins


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ipu has some


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

What is Ipu sorry I'm not familiar and I'm also looking for 3d background but I want to do the back of a 300gallon


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Travo said:


> What is Ipu sorry I'm not familiar and I'm also looking for 3d background but I want to do the back of a 300gallon


Island Pets Unlimited

but I doubt they have anything that big


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

At that size u might wanna look into a diy project or have someone make u one..
My bf Grizadams_07mm has made some for our tanks and they are amazing.


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Hmm well i will have to look into that i wouldnt know how to make one myself ,I was under impression you could buy in strips and cut down to size on your own. Ive just recently noticed these 3d backgrounds and i think there kool as heck , i just started my 165gall up or i would have used 3d in that tank but the new tank the 300 is gunna need to have it >


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

We are saving up for 2 of the 6 ft backgrounds for the 135g tanks.

Aquarium, Reptile & Pet Backgrounds | Universal Rocks


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sweet i'll stop by there one time when im working up in the edmonton area
150 bucks isnt even that bad for the canyon rock one... the malawi and tanganyika ones are a tad pricey tho

i suppose now i have to dedide between brown or grey


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

boo
gills n fins is out of canyon rock backgrounds and wont be getting them anymore
im not a big fan of how thick the malawi/tanganyika ones are especially at almost double the price
guess i'll keep searching.


----------

